# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Looking at starting poison dart frogs, have a few questions.

## HethaToxic

1. What poison dart frogs are best for a beginner ? 
2. I have a 40 gallon tank is that suitable and how many would be able to go in there ?
3. What live plants are the best for poison dart frogs?
4. How do you keep multiples without breeding ? (Not looking to breed right now lol)
5. When you first get the frogs, I read you are to put them in a sweater box for at least 6 weeks to make sure they're eating properly and if they're young so that they get bigger before being put into a bigger aquarium. How do you set that up where the sweater box keeps the temp in it ?

From researching I know all the proper temps and humanities and how to set up the tank. But its these last details that I'm looking up and so many people have so many different views that I'm not sure what's right and what to go by.

----------


## Ryan

Hi Hetha,  :Smile:  Great beginner dart frogs would be the bumblebee darts (_Dendrobates Leucomelas_) Blue dart frogs (_Dendrobates Azereus_) Yellow dart frogs (_Phyllobates terribilis_) Phantasmal darts (_Epidobates antonyii_) and dyeing dart frogs (_Dendrobates Tinctorius_). The usual rule of thumb for dart frogs is 5 gallons per frog, a 40 gallon can hold up to 8 frogs. The list for dart frog plants is VERY long but a few that i really like are philodendrons, bromeliads, creeping fig, pepperomia and pothos. If you do not want to breed them don't provide areas for them to deposit their eggs. Its always a great idea to quarantine your animals like what you listed up on your thread, You can keep an inch or two in a steralite tub with plant trimmings as a tank but ive never heard of people quarantine dart frogs.

 Different temperatures and humidity will vary between species. There are many people on this forum that are experienced with many dart species :Smile:

----------


## HethaToxic

What kind of area would they use to deposit their eggs in ?

----------


## Alex Shepack

1. What poison dart frogs are best for a beginner ?
All of them! Just kidding, although I do think that in general darts are some of the easiest of frogs to maintain.  Ryan hit most of the good candidates right on the head.  For a tank like a 40 breeder you would want a more terrestrial species.  _Phyllobates_ would be great, so would any _Dendrobates tinctorius_ morphs.  _Epipedobates_ would do fine in there, but they also utilize as much vertical space as you give them.  

2. I have a 40 gallon tank is that suitable and how many would be able to go in there ?
Well, it depends.  It would be good for a small group of _Phyllobates_, maybe 4 or 5? _Dendrobates tinctorius_ tend to be territorial, particularly among females.  Even a tank that big would probably only be suitable for a single female and maybe a few males.  

3. What live plants are the best for poison dart frogs?
Any! It depends how involved you want to get.  Pothos or philodendrons from home supply stores are super easy and require little supplemental light.  Peperomias are great.  Basically, the sky is the limit.  Some plants have very specific care needs though, so depending on how you set up the tank will inform what kind of plants to get. 
4. How do you keep multiples without breeding ? (Not looking to breed right now lol)
Keep all of a single sex (there are lot of caveats about this though)! Even if they breed, you can just let them try to raise the young on their own.  That will slow them down and likely won't allow for many successes. 

5. When you first get the frogs, I read you are to put them in a sweater box for at least 6 weeks to make sure they're eating properly and if they're young so that they get bigger before being put into a bigger aquarium. How do you set that up where the sweater box keeps the temp in it ?
This is a matter of personal preference.  I don't always quarantine my new frogs.  It depends how old the frogs i'm getting are and where they are coming from.  If you're getting young frogs, it would be prudent to set them up in a grow out type enclosure.  This can be as simple as spaghnum moss, some pothos and leaf litter.  Try to get a sealable container to prevent fruit fly escapes.  You can put a small screen vent in the lid for some ventilation.  

As for where they lay eggs, anywhere they please.  Some lay on leaves, others on the glass.  Many larger species will utilize petri dishes under coco huts or something like that.  

Cheers!
Alex

----------


## HethaToxic

Okay, I've been reading around on these threads and people are saying don't mix species because it's frowned upon. What does that mean exactly ? Like say if I were to get bumble bee darts then I just stick to those and that's it or would I be able to get any darts that are in the _Dendrobates tinctorius family. I'm not quite sure i understand the dos and don't at this moment haha.

I ask because my husband wants a colourful terrarium but I just want to make sure everyone gets along is happy and healthy ...

And another question how do you go about picking your frogs ? Like what signs would you see that would make you say, "No way that frog looks unheakthy." Is it the same as reptiles ? Where they just sit on the bottom all lethargic ?_

----------


## HethaToxic

Nevermind, I just figured out that Dendrobates tinctorius is the dyeing dart frog ... I was confused when I googled them how they came in different colours. That's cool maybe I'll get these guys. I'm such a noob at this >.< lol. But yeah how do you tell what's a good healthy frog compared to one that doesn't look quite well. I know if it's thin and just laying there is a given, but is there little things like how if a fish has little white dots it's ick and don't get any fish from that tank. 

And anyone know of a good reputable breeder to get frogs off of ? Should I import ? Should I go to the local pet store ? Hold out till the expo comes ?

----------


## Paul

Hetha,

I am new to all this to, but the guys over at Joshesfrogs.com breed Dart frogs so you know they won't be wild caught. they also have a lot of How to's for Dart frogs as well as some before you buy guides. At least some light reading to help steer you in the right direction.

One thing I have learned with this first round of frogs is to have the terrarium setup and running prior to ordering your frogs. This will help you dial it in and learn how to keep the environment balanced to the little guys and gals you will be hosting there. It also gives the plants time to grow in some. 

I am in the middle of building a new Red Eyed tree frog terrarium, once that is done and our Red Eyes move into it I will set up their current home for Dart frogs and let it grow in for a month or so before I order the Darts to go in there.

Good things to read about that I have found is Springtails and isopods for the poison dart frogs. I am actually considering getting some for the Red Eyed tree frog terrarium to help the ecosystem in there.

----------


## HethaToxic

On my internet research I came across that Josh's Frogs wepage. A lot of the info I've learned was from there, not sure if I can get them shipped to Canada though so I'm waiting for the reptile expo that comes to Toronto at the end of March. I'm setting up the tank next week as soon as I figure out the layout and what it is I am going to get. I've already narrowed it down to the dyeing darts and I'm now looking for what kind of set up their species would best thrive in.

----------


## Dale

If you haven't already join the Canadart forum (Canadian dart frog forum).
There are several good places in Canada to get dart frogs. Importing them yourself usually involves a lot of paper work.

----------


## bill

Understory enterprises http://www.understoryenterprises.com/ are based in Canada. Check them out.

----------

